# Продукты компании PC Tools™: Новости



## igorgn

Обновился (совсем недавно) до версии 5.0.0.38 *бесплатный* PC Tools Firewall Plus. Размер небольшой: 7,531 KB. Платформы: 32-битные Windows® Vista™, XP и 2000 Server. Настраивается легко. Всё на русском.


----------



## Mila

*PC Tools Firewall Plus 6.0.0.86: брандмауэр для дома*

Вышла новая версия программы PC Tools Firewall Plus – брандмауэра для домашнего использования, обеспечивающего защиту компьютера от троянов, вирусов и вредоносных кодов, которые способны нанести вред компьютеру либо осуществить кражу находящейся на нем личной информации. Защита компьютера включается по умолчанию, сразу после установки программы, а для опытных пользователей предусмотрена возможность индивидуальной настройки её параметров. Программа проводит регулярные автоматические обновления для обеспечения защиты компьютера в реальном времени. PC Tools Firewall Plus поддерживает протокол IPv6.


Разработчик: PC Tools
Распространяется: бесплатно
Операционная система: Windows Vista, XP, 7
Размер 6,8 Мб
Скачать можно отсюда


----------



## Mila

*PC Tools Firewall Plus 6.0.0.88: брандмауэр для дома*

Вышла новая версия программы PC Tools Firewall Plus – брандмауэра для домашнего использования, обеспечивающего защиту компьютера от троянов, вирусов и вредоносных кодов, которые способны нанести вред компьютеру либо осуществить кражу находящейся на нем личной информации. Защита компьютера включается по умолчанию, сразу после установки программы, а для опытных пользователей предусмотрена возможность индивидуальной настройки её параметров. Программа проводит регулярные автоматические обновления для обеспечения защиты компьютера в реальном времени. PC Tools Firewall Plus поддерживает протокол IPv6.

Распространяется: бесплатно
Операционная система: Windows Vista, XP, 7
Размер 10,4 Мб
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Mila

*PC Tools Firewall Plus 7: брандмауэр для дома*

Вышла новая версия программы PC Tools Firewall Plus – брандмауэра для домашнего использования, обеспечивающего защиту компьютера от троянов, вирусов и вредоносных кодов, которые способны нанести вред компьютеру либо осуществить кражу находящейся на нем личной информации. Защита компьютера включается по умолчанию, сразу после установки программы, а для опытных пользователей предусмотрена возможность индивидуальной настройки её параметров. Программа проводит регулярные автоматические обновления для обеспечения защиты компьютера в реальном времени. PC Tools Firewall Plus поддерживает протокол IPv6.


Распространяется: бесплатно
Операционная система: Windows Vista, XP, 7
Размер 10,4 Мбайт
Скачать можно отсюда


----------



## Severnyj

*Spyware Doctor 2011 8.0.0.627: защита от интернет-вредителей*

Вышла новая версия программы, предназначенной для защиты компьютера от разнообразных вредоносных приложений. Программа защищает ПК от проникновения шпионских и рекламных модулей, троянов, кейлоггеров, нежелательного программного обеспечения, фишинга, всплывающих рекламных окон, вредоносных сайтов, руткитов и т.д. Spyware Doctor следит за активностью в браузере, за работой с IM-клиентом и другими программами, при помощи которых вы работаете в Интернете.








Программа имеет гибкие настройки, дает возможность заносить разные программы в список исключений, восстанавливать систему до заданной точки, останавливать вредоносные процессы и т.д.

Разработчик: PC Tools
Распространяется: shareware, 30 долл. 
Операционная система: Windows All
Скачать можно отсюда.


----------



## Mila

*Безопасность: Spyware Doctor v.8.0.0.651*







Spyware Doctor - утилита для обнаружения и удаления всевозможных вредоносных и шпионских приложений, а также для защиты ПК от заражения вирусами, троянами, ботами, кейлоггерами, рекламным и следящим ПО. Регулярное обновление программы позволяет отлавливать самые новые угрозы, а автоматическая работа Spyware Doctor не потребует от вас обширных знаний и тонкой настройки. Присутствует модуль интеллектуальной проверки ПК, поддерживается работа с Windows Vista, добавлены возможности по защите программы от разрушений вирусами.

Загрузить Spyware Doctor v.8.0.0.651 можно здесь 
(501 КБ, Shareware, Windows All).


----------



## Severnyj

*Spyware Doctor 2011 8.0.0.652: защита от интернет-вредителей*

Вышла новая версия программы, предназначенной для защиты компьютера от разнообразных вредоносных приложений.

Разработчик: PC Tools
Распространяется: shareware, 30 долл.
Операционная система: Windows All
Скачать можно отсюда.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*PC Tools Firewall Plus v.7.0.0.123*

PC Tools Firewall Plus - бесплатный персональный брандмауэр для операционных систем семейства Windows, защищающий компьютер от различных угроз и осуществляющий контроль всего сетевого трафика (как входящего, так и исходящего с ПК). Осуществляя мониторинг сетевых соединений, Firewall Plus способен остановить работу троянов, backdoor-ов, кейлоггеров и другого опасного ПО. Брандмауэр не требует особых знаний для настройки работы, но также позволяет создавать собственные правила фильтрации трафика.






Загрузить PC Tool Firewall Plus v.7.0.0.123 можно по этой ссылке (9,8 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*PC Tools Internet Security 2011 8.0.0.653 - новая версия программного пакета*

*PC Tools Internet Security 2011 8.0.0.653 - новая версия программного пакета для комплексной защиты системы* 

PC Tools Internet Security объединяет в себе антивирус, брандмауэр, защиту от шпионящего ПО и спама. Программа обнаруживает, блокирует и удаляет все виды вирусов, троянов, сетевых червей, кейлоггеров, шпионящего ПО, adware и других угроз, представляющих из себя программные или сетевые атаки злоумышленников. Частые обновления программы гарантируют защиту от самых последних угроз, а интеллектуальный механизм работы программы позволяет использовать её даже новичкам.







PC Tools Internet Security создавалась для простых пользователей, а не только для экспертов по безопасности. После установки программа уже настроена на обеспечение оптимальной безопасности при минимальном взаимодействии с пользователем. Благодаря технологии IntelliGuard, программа выводит предупреждения только в тех случаях, когда пользователь сталкивается с настоящими вирусами, шпионящим ПО и опасной сетевой активностью. При установке известных программ, изменении настроек системы и добавлении адреса нового сайта в закладки программа не докучает пользователя надоедливыми предупреждениями и малопонятными вопросами. Подобные предупреждения могут сбить с толку и привести к аварийному завершению работы программы, потере закладок и даже к установке пользователем вредоносного ПО. PC Tools Internet Security сама проделывает всю работу по принятию решений, поэтому пользователь может быть уверен в полной защите своего компьютера от всех типов онлайн-угроз.

Основные особенности программы:


Программа имеет модульную архитектуру с применением различных технологий, которые позволяют обнаруживать, блокировать и удалять угрозы, пытающиеся скомпрометировать ваш компьютер.
Технология интеллектуального поведенческого анализа ThreatFire, по сравнению с традиционными методами анализа сигнатур, позволяет заметно быстрее блокировать новые угрозы.
Передовая технология обнаружения руткитов идентифицирует и удаляет скрытые угрозы с вашего компьютера.
Многоуровневая система защиты от веб-атак препятствует попыткам фишинга, загрузке rogueware и любым загрузкам, незаметным для пользователя, используя активные чёрные списки и технологии проактивного анализа динамического контента.
Site Guard блокирует доступ к потенциально небезопасным сайтам, а также препятствует загрузкам опасных программ через браузер, электронную почту и системы мгновенных сообщений.
Cookie Guard автоматически удаляет потенциально опасные следящие и рекламные куки.
Browser Guard не даёт загружать на компьютер программы без ведома пользователя.
Технология IntelliGuard блокирует установку известного и нового вредоносного ПО прежде, чем оно сможет нанести вред компьютеру. IntelliGuard следит за опасной активностью, включая активность шпионящего ПО, вирусную активность, следящие куки, подозрительные объекты ActiveX, кейлоггеры, трояны и многое другое.

Скачать триальную версию PC Tools Internet Security вы можете по нижеприведённой ссылке. Работа триальной версии не ограничена по времени, однако возможность удалять угрозы, обнаруженные при сканировании системы по запросу пользователя, в триальной версии отключена.


PC Tools Internet Security 2011 8.0.0.653 (82.5 МБ, Microsoft Windows 7 (32bit, 64bit), Windows Vista SP1+ (32bit, 64bit), Windows XP SP2+ (32bit), trial)

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Spyware Doctor v.9.0.0 - утилита обнаружения и удаления вредоносных и шпионских приложен*

Spyware Doctor - утилита для обнаружения и удаления всевозможных вредоносных и шпионских приложений, а также для защиты ПК от заражения вирусами, троянами, ботами, кейлоггерами, рекламным и следящим ПО. Регулярное обновление программы позволяет отлавливать самые новые угрозы, а автоматическая работа Spyware Doctor не потребует от вас обширных знаний и тонкой настройки. Присутствует модуль интеллектуальной проверки ПК, поддерживается работа с Windows Vista, добавлены возможности по защите программы от разрушений вирусами.






Загрузить Spyware Doctor v.9.0.0 можно здесь (3,7 МБ, Shareware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## Severnyj

*PC Tools 2012 - новые версии антивирусных продуктов*

*Компания PC Tools анонсировала обновленную линейку своих 
программных продуктов для защиты компьютеров от различных интернет-угроз и оптимизации производительности
Разработчики утверждают, что новые версии сделают работу пользователей еще более безопасной и продуктивной.*

Многим ПК-владельцам знакомы инструменты PC Tools Spyware Doctor и AntiVirus, которые обеспечивают всеобъемлющую защиту от вирусов и фишинга, а также гарантируют безопасность web-серфинга. Новые версии программ способны еще более успешно противостоять угрозам. Среди предложенных нововведений отдельного упоминания заслуживает функция Scam Alerts, которая гарантирует эффективную защиту от современных мошеннических методик. На вооружении у сегодняшних кибер-злоумышленников есть несколько действенных способов получения конфиденциальной информации. Многие владельцы ПК охотно клюют на предлагаемые схемы быстрого обогащения или устанавливают на свой компьютер неизвестное приложения для защиты от несуществующих угроз. Технология Scam Alerts позволит не попасться на эту удочку. Механизм Malicious Site Monitoring убережет обитателей глобальной сети от посещения сомнительных сайтов, куда пользователей заманивают с помощью ссылок на свежие кино-трейлеры или сенсационных новостных заголовков. Приложение PC Tools Internet Security добавляет к перечисленным инструментам функциональный межсетевой экран и спам-фильтр.

Перечисленные продукты также доступны в виде бесплатных версий с ограниченным набором функций. К примеру, базовый инструментарий PC Tools Spyware Doctor не предусматривает встроенной защиты от вирусов, а в продукте PC Tools AntiVirus Free, в отличие от коммерческой версии, отсутствуют механизмы поведенческого анализа Behavior Guard, а также модули Site Guard и Browser Guard, обеспечивающие безопасность web-серфинга.

С помощью приложения PC Tools Registry Mechanic 2012 пользователи смогут организовать очистку системного реестра, избавиться от файлового мусора, оптимизировать работу операционной системы Windows, а также обеспечить конфиденциальность персональной информации. Модифицированный интерфейс упростит выполнение перечисленных операций за счет быстрого и удобного доступа к ключевым функциям продукта.

Еще больше инструментов для обслуживания и оптимизации систем входит в состав пакета PC Tools Performance Toolkit. Это приложение поможет упорядочить файлы на диске для более быстрого доступа к ним, восстановить случайно удаленные данные, а также повысить скорость загрузки и завершения работы системы. Пользователи смогут анализировать работу жестких дисков и исправлять выявленные недочеты, а новая утилита Duplicate File Finder, как следует из ее названия, поможет освободить дисковое пространство за счет обнаружения и удаления дубликатов файлов. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*PC Tools AOSS LiveCD - антивирусный загрузочный диск*

*Загрузочный диск PC Tools AOSS LiveCD позволяет удалить с зараженного компьютера скрытые вредоносные программы, такие как руткиты, без запуска операционной системы Windows*

Когда компьютер заражен вредоносным ПО становится трудно удалить его, так как вирус интегрируется в систему, получает контроль над многими компонентами, которые являются ключевыми для операционной системы Windows.

Вредоносные программы, такие как руткиты, скрывают свое присутствие в системе и предотвращают их обнаружение и удаление. Кроме того, руткиты могут препятствовать запуску антивирусов и программ безопасности. Это значит, вы не сможете просканировать зараженную систему и удалить вирус. Лучший способ удалить руткиты - остановить работу Windows, остановив также работу вредоносной программы. При выключенной системе ее процессы не работают, а следовательно и такие вредоносные программы, как руткиты, не могут скрыть свое присуствие, поэтому их легко найти и удалить.

Выполнить такую задачу позволяют альтернативные операционные системы с антивирусными сканерами, например, PC Tools AOSS LiveCD (PC Tools Alternate Operating System Suite LiveCD).

PC Tools AOSS LiveCD - аварийный диск восстановления системы с набором инструментов для антивирусного сканирования системы, восстановления данных, управления разделами жестких дисков компьютера. Все это можно выполнять без загрузки зараженной ОС Windows. 







AOSS LiveCD включает антивирусный сканер, которые использует вирусные сигнатуры Spyware Doctor. Сканер обнаруживает вредоносные программы, даже такие сложные как руткиты, и удаляет их.

Скачать PC Tools AOSS LiveCD

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Spyware Doctor v.9.0.0.912 - утилита обнаружения и удаления вредоносных и шпионских прил*

Spyware Doctor - утилита для обнаружения и удаления всевозможных вредоносных и шпионских приложений, а также для защиты ПК от заражения вирусами, троянами, ботами, кейлоггерами, рекламным и следящим ПО. Регулярное обновление программы позволяет отлавливать самые новые угрозы, а автоматическая работа Spyware Doctor не потребует от вас обширных знаний и тонкой настройки. Присутствует модуль интеллектуальной проверки ПК, поддерживается работа с Windows Vista, добавлены возможности по защите программы от разрушений вирусами.






Загрузить Spyware Doctor v.9.0.0.912 можно здесь (3,7 МБ, Shareware, Windows All).



источник


----------



## Mila

*Spyware Doctor v.9.0.0.2308 - утилита обнаружения и удаления вредоносных и шпионских при*

Spyware Doctor - утилита для обнаружения и удаления всевозможных вредоносных и шпионских приложений, а также для защиты ПК от заражения вирусами, троянами, ботами, кейлоггерами, рекламным и следящим ПО. Регулярное обновление программы позволяет отлавливать самые новые угрозы, а автоматическая работа Spyware Doctor не потребует от вас обширных знаний и тонкой настройки. Присутствует модуль интеллектуальной проверки ПК, поддерживается работа с Windows Vista, добавлены возможности по защите программы от разрушений вирусами.






Загрузить Spyware Doctor v.9.0.0.2308 можно здесь  (3,9 МБ, Shareware, Windows All).



источник


----------

